
How a tech CEO biohacked his intelligence - latte
https://hackernoon.com/biohack-your-intelligence-now-or-become-obsolete-97cdd15e395f
======
hux_
Sound like getting on a hamster wheel for no great purpose. Once you have cash
in the bank you don't have to do this shit unless you are a silicon valley CEO
trapped in his own hubris. I follow my grandpops's example who lived to 95
leading a active wholesome life measured by the number of people around him
who he made happy. Good enough roadmap for me.

------
sergefaguet
i'm the author, happy to answer any questions around this :)

